

Space Elephant – A PostgresSQL implementation for Meteor - Spidy88
http://www.meteorpostgres.com/

======
Spidy88
Created by four software engineers as their Thesis Project at Hack Reactor
Remote Beta! [http://www.hackreactor.com/remote-
beta/](http://www.hackreactor.com/remote-beta/)

------
jnisDiver
Nice work. I'll look into this.

~~~
pdiniz
If you come across any issues or bugs feel free to post them under issues, or
submit a post request.

------
wdk
Any plans to add support for other SQL databases?

~~~
pdiniz
We are looking to first improve the PostgreSQL integration, but will be
looking to add add other SQL database in the future.

